# Corvette Fuel Rail Covers?



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

So I got a buddy that gave me his fuel rail covers that say LS2 Corvette on there and its red and black that he took off his I think 06 corvette I believe. Anyways it looks as if it would fit on my LS2 gto, but I'm back home on leave and the car is in Cali so I have no way of test fitting it to see if it would work or not. Does anyone know if they'll just snap up on there? I've been looking at engine pics to see if it would match up and it seems like it but i'm really not too sure without test fitting it... Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Paint your stockers. You don't drive a Vette. It sounds like a ricer idea. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

You would have to cut them for them to fit. The driver's side especially


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

They should fit, I don't see why not LS2 car to another LS2 car.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

GM4life said:


> They should fit, I don't see why not LS2 car to another LS2 car.


yes, an Ls2 equals an Ls2, the differences and why you have to cut the cover have to do with the engine bay and the mounting of the power steering (and reservoir) and alternator. They are in different positions in the two cars. Plus the fuel line is different as well.

Trust me, I have a pair of corvette Ls2 FRC's and they don't just snap right on


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> Paint your stockers. You don't drive a Vette. It sounds like a ricer idea. Just my 2 cents though.


I can kind of see where your going with that but then again not really it is a corvette motor in a gto body so, modified slightly yes, but its still corvette and gm.


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

Ninjured said:


> yes, an Ls2 equals an Ls2, the differences and why you have to cut the cover have to do with the engine bay and the mounting of the power steering (and reservoir) and alternator. They are in different positions in the two cars. Plus the fuel line is different as well.
> 
> Trust me, I have a pair of corvette Ls2 FRC's and they don't just snap right on


so how much work does it actually entail to make them fit on there? and by cutting what did you just take a drill and do it that way or like a band saw??


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I used a razor knife and some tin snips
passenger side required very little modification, just a little off the front -you can see in the pic the corvette one drops down lower. Plus I had to adjust (bend) the dipstick a little to fit properly

Drivers side needed more - you can see the notch in the GTO cover to fit around the power steering reservoir...then the whole area around where the fuel line comes out of the FRC on the vette had to be trimmed, not only for the fuel line but also for the master cylinder. Also note the notch in the corvette cover to fit around the alternator that fits around nothing on the GTO. 

Overall, it looked alright and sure confused the "non-car" peeps ("whoa, that thing has a corvette engine!?!?!")


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Great info!


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks ninjured I appreciate the info and i bet that would throw off people that dont know we have corvette engines to begin with ha.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

millertime034 said:


> I can kind of see where your going with that but then again not really it is a corvette motor in a gto body so, modified slightly yes, but its still corvette and gm..............
> 
> Thanks ninjured I appreciate the info and i bet that would throw off people that dont know we have corvette engines to begin with ha.





Ninjured said:


> Overall, it looked alright and sure confused the "non-car" peeps ("whoa, that thing has a corvette engine!?!?!")..........


The LS2 is simply the Fourth Generation GM 'small block' engine introduced in 2005. Yes, it was used on the 2005-2007 Chevrolet Corvette. But it was also used on the 2005-2007 Buick Rainier, 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO, 2006-2007 Cadillac CTS-V, 2005-2006 Chevrolet SSR, 2006-2009 Chevrolet TrailBlazer SS, 2005-2007 Holden Special Vehicles (all V8 models), 2008-2009 Saab 9-7X Aero, and the 2005-2006 Vauxhall Monaro VXR. It may be the same (or similar) to the engine used in the Corvette but it's not a 'Corvette engine.' If you believe that it is then aren't you kind of placing yourself in that "non-car peeps" catagory?


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I was thinking about getting the LS1 corvette covers for my 04 really just to confuse the non cap guys and alot of the import guys at car shows but wasn't sure if they would look all that great after cutting them up. I just bought GTO floor mats instead.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ninjured said:


> yes, an Ls2 equals an Ls2, the differences and why you have to cut the cover have to do with the engine bay and the mounting of the power steering (and reservoir) and alternator. They are in different positions in the two cars. Plus the fuel line is different as well.
> 
> Trust me, I have a pair of corvette Ls2 FRC's and they don't just snap right on


Ahh gotcha didn't think about all the other stuff.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I though about using the Saab 9-7X Aero FRC's.....:shutme


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

HP11 said:


> The LS2 is simply the Fourth Generation GM 'small block' engine introduced in 2005. Yes, it was used on the 2005-2007 Chevrolet Corvette. But it was also used on the 2005-2007 Buick Rainier, 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO, 2006-2007 Cadillac CTS-V, 2005-2006 Chevrolet SSR, 2006-2009 Chevrolet TrailBlazer SS, 2005-2007 Holden Special Vehicles (all V8 models), 2008-2009 Saab 9-7X Aero, and the 2005-2006 Vauxhall Monaro VXR. It may be the same (or similar) to the engine used in the Corvette but it's not a 'Corvette engine.' If you believe that it is then aren't you kind of placing yourself in that "non-car peeps" catagory?


Dude you took car nerdiness to a whole new level. the fact you researched and found every car that has the ls2 in it just to "prove" your point that its not a corvette motor incased in a gto body or whatever car it may be in. Even though you said "it may be the same or similar engine in fact used in the corvette" but some how its not a corvette engine because its in something other than a corvette and by some misconstrued opinion i'm a ricer or a "non car peeps" because i would put ls2 corvette fuel rail covers on my ls2 engine? hmm weird.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

So that's what you got from my post? That wasn't where I was comming from at all. It was more "tongue-in-cheek" than that. I wasn't the first to mention the 'not a corvette engine' thing. I never called you a ricer. That's not my style. Read my post #14. I was just trying to be humorous or even obtuse just because the 'not a corvette' card had been dropped. I didn't research that, I basically already knew it and have seen the engine in most of those cars. I might have actually missed a couple. Nothing malicious (or nerdy) meant. That's the bad part about the typed word. Sometimes the intent is either missed or misunderstood.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

HP11...I got your meaning...remember in the good old days anyone at Chevy that bought the 327 said, "It's got a Corvette engine." for instant cache' (the kids might say cred (entials) ) 
...just like my Uncle's 1965 Ford LTD back in "the day" had a 390ci "Thunderbird" engine...or a Mustang might say "Cobra Powered"...
Corvette drives the performance small block development, it was first to have an LS in 1997 so it wouldn't be far off to call it a Corvette Motor now...
Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm glad you got it. I meant no disrespect to millertime. It was an attempt at humor or more accurately the irony that one would be much more likely to refer to the engine as a Corvette engine rather than a Saab 9-7X Aero or a Buick Rainier engine and that anyone would care.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought he was making a joke with the Saab 9-7X Aero...I think many consider it a Corvette engine for at least a couple of reasons...it was in the Corvette first (we're talking LS) and the Corvette is supposed to be the top of the GM list...cheers!
Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Plus, I'm not ashamed to admit that I might have told at least one person that my car has a Corvette engine.................


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

millertime034 said:


> So I got a buddy that gave me his fuel rail covers that say LS2 Corvette on there and its red and black that he took off his I think 06 corvette I believe. Anyways it looks as if it would fit on my LS2 gto, but I'm back home on leave and the car is in Cali so I have no way of test fitting it to see if it would work or not. Does anyone know if they'll just snap up on there? I've been looking at engine pics to see if it would match up and it seems like it but i'm really not too sure without test fitting it... Thanks.



Even with a Custom pain job, those plastic fuel rail covers are ugly.

The best thing to do with them is to THROW THEM OUT.

Get yourself a little paint and touch up the coils and the brackets. It will give your engine a much cleaner look.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

or you could do what I did and make yourself some custom carbon fiber ones:cool


----------

